# I can't believe people  were against the Super Slim PS3's



## Nardo6670 (Sep 28, 2013)

I remember that  when it got announced, and even when it was released, people would criticize the Super Slim PS3's for either being flimsy, or too loud or just simply trash.



[youtube]SV0np5bN_ts[/youtube]
But as a guy whose had a  60 GB Ps3 for over 6-7 years, and acquired the GTA5  Super Slim 500GB bundle ,  the super slim is remarkable.  It generates less heat(dont have to worry about it making my room or area  very hot) ,  it's  easy to carry around, and  i've never had an issue with the blu ray tray.  You can simply slide it back and forth, along with taking the disk out yourself. Best part is you can do it regardless of whether the PS3 is on/off, unlike the 60GB where  my disks would occasionally be stuck and it would have to be on if you want to take the disc out.  .  I've never had any trouble with freezing, and i tested all of my PS3 games. 

For the life of me, I can't understand the complaints. The only real issue would be  how long it could last, but that's something that no matter how you may speculate, you wont really know the answer to until it happens.  Other complaints would just be how it looks, but that doesn't matter to me. 

With that said though, I've never the original slim model, so i cant make any accurate comparisons between them. but in terms of the PHAT model and the  Super Slim, aside from the loss of BC(though I already have a PC that can handle PS2 games), more USB slots, and the memory stick slot, the Super Slim is better imo due to  portability, convenience, and less heat. Along with  a better tray for disks.

Anyone else feel this way? Because I'm not seeing much  reasons to hate on the model. Except for the 12GB version.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2013)

Uh...who the fuck cares? PS4 bout to be out. Ain't nobody got time to care about slim shit.


----------



## Nardo6670 (Sep 28, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Uh...who the fuck cares? PS4 bout to be out. Ain't nobody got time to care about slim shit.


Except for the people , who  you know , play PS3 games. Or  still want a system that has an established library of games. Or people who want a new model PS3  due to their PHAT model dying out. Or people who just want a new model PS3 that doesn't make their room into a furnace . Or hell maybe people who are trying to decide between a regular slim and a super slim. Or people who want  a bundle at a decent price (GTA5 bundle which comes with 500GB storage, GTA5, 30daysPS+ and a controller at $270)  

Considering that PS4 wont  have full BC with PS3 games when it's released , and it isn't going to have a large library  like the PS3 right now for obvious reasons,  I think it's a fair topic.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 28, 2013)

I deal with them all day at work. 

We no longer sell out of PS3 units because we have Super Slims and no one wants them.  Had they actually been cheaper, perhaps they'd have fared better, but running cooler and quieter doesn't appeal to customers when you've got a Fischer-Price door on your 300 dollar console.

It came too late and was too expensive to be anything but another Sony fuckup.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 28, 2013)

People didn't like the disk tray.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 28, 2013)

Sony super slim is a CPC


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 28, 2013)

Just another pspgo.


----------



## Nardo6670 (Sep 29, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> People didn't like the disk tray.


I'm trying my best to find an issue with it, but i'm  coming up with nothing. Simply sliding it back when I want to play or switch a different game. It stays in place like it should, and I take care of it like I should without being reckless. Only thing other than that is putting/removing disks from the tray, but  i haven't seen any difference  compared to taking out PS3 games from the cases. Just handle it with care. But in a case like this ,i suppose it just rests on opinion. Do you want the convenience of  simply sliding your tray out and having to take out your PS3 game yourself? Or would you simply want to do the classical way of  putting in your disk or ejecting it like you can with the PHAT Ps3.



thinkingaboutlife said:


> Just another pspgo.


Except that the PSP Go couldn't read UMDs , while the Super Slim can  read all PS3 disks like it's regular slim counterpart. . If you're referring to it being smaller, thats not even a bad thing.  PSP Go is also a pretty massive difference(in both features and form) compared to the Super Slim as the Go had a  much different form, smaller screen, internal storage, etc.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 29, 2013)

Nardo6670 said:


> I'm trying my best to find an issue with it, but i'm  coming up with nothing. Simply sliding it back when I want to play or switch a different game. It stays in place like it should, and I take care of it like I should without being reckless. Only thing other than that is putting/removing disks from the tray, but  i haven't seen any difference  compared to taking out PS3 games from the cases. Just handle it with care. But in a case like this ,i suppose it just rests on opinion. Do you want the convenience of  simply sliding your tray out and having to take out your PS3 game yourself? Or would you simply want to do the classical way of  putting in your disk or ejecting it like you can with the PHAT Ps3.
> 
> 
> Except that the PSP Go couldn't read UMDs , while the Super Slim can  read all PS3 disks like it's regular slim counterpart. . If you're referring to it being smaller, thats not even a bad thing.  PSP Go is also a pretty massive difference(in both features and form) compared to the Super Slim as the Go had a  much different form, smaller screen, internal storage, etc.



I don't know why people like the disk ejection option so much to be honest.  If something goes wrong, your game is stuck in the console.  
People felt that the disk tray apparently felt to cheap and flimsy.  But why didn't sony just do the try similar to the ps2 slim.

I guess it's all in the illusion of a "next gen" console.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 29, 2013)

Nardo6670 said:


> I've never had any trouble



This is something that bothers me in threads that are generally complaining about complaining:

_"I don't have the problem you're having so surely it must be you"_, or an isolated incident, or whatever - is what the attitude tends to be.

Now, to be fair, I don't actually own a super slim, so I have nothing worth adding to this discussion. I have a slim and, like the OP, a computer good enough to play PS2 games @ 1080p with anti aliasing and no slowdowns. I think the constant release of new models is kind of silly, especially with so little improvement over the previous one. Heck, from the video you posted it makes it sound like it's no improvement at all.



Nardo6670 said:


> PSP Go is also a pretty massive difference(in both features and form)



Yeah I don't think anything other than handhelds can be compared to the Go. A big problem with the Go was the design honestly. The grip is TERRIBLE.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 29, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Uh...who the fuck cares? PS4 bout to be out. Ain't nobody got time to care about slim shit.


Except the first hardware iteration is bound to have shitload of bugs, faults, and many things can be done better. If you want quality product, not a piece of crap that might break at any time, get PS4 from second production wave.

//HbS


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 29, 2013)

PS4 ain't even worth getting at launch. Just because it's new doesn't make it a must-want.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2013)

Couldn't really care about the super slim ps3. I'm still enjoying my super fat backwards compatible launch ps3. It really came in handy when I bought Persona 3 and 4 a little over 2 years ago.

Getting a PS4 at launch but there aren't any games (on Xbox 1 or PS4) that excite me at the moment.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2013)

just buy a wii U guys, damn


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 29, 2013)

Who would do that unless they care about Nintendo franchises? 

Anyway, i never liked the PS3 super slim, or the fact that the PS3 didn't get an official price cut with its introduction. Your better off getting the regular slim


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Who would do that unless they care about Nintendo franchises?



Wii U barely has any.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Except the first hardware iteration is bound to have shitload of bugs, faults, and many things can be done better. If you want quality product, not a piece of crap that might break at any time, get PS4 from second production wave.
> 
> //HbS



I can never understand this. Besides my first dreamcast and xbox 360, I've had every single system since launch and none of them broke or gave me bugs


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 29, 2013)

The PS4 probably won't give you any games, either; at least not for a few months.


----------



## ReverseZero12 (Sep 30, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The PS4 probably won't give you any games, either; at least not for a few months.



That's why I'm probably going to buy a PS4 during holiday season 2014. By then, the game library will be much bigger and hopefully they might offer some good deals/promotions.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 30, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> I can never understand this. Besides my first dreamcast and xbox 360, I've had every single system since launch and none of them broke or gave me bugs


You got very lucky.

But you may understand this - pre-2008 Xbox360 performance is lower than post-2008 Xbox360's.

//HbS


----------

